# Orlando Magic @ Miami Heat Game Thread



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Sunday December 19, 2004
Orlando Magic at Miami Heat, 6:00 p.m. ET









Orlando Magic 
Coached by: Johnny Davis 

Projected Starting Lineup:




































S. Francis  | C. Mobley  | Grant Hill  | D. Howard  | T. Battie 

Key Reserves:






















J. Nelson  | H. Turkoglu | P. Garrity 












Miami Heat 
Coached by: Stan Van Gundy  

Projected Starting Lineup:




































D. Jones | D. Wade  | E. Jones  | U. Haslem | S. O'Neal

Key Reserves:






















R. Butler | M. Allen |C. Laettner 



Key Matchup:
Battle of the Combo Guards-















Steve Francis vs. Dwyane Wade


Battle of the Top Teams in the Eastern Conference(by record):
This will be another tough game for the Magic, playing in Miami where the Heat are so good. The Heat are rolling, winning 7 games in a row. They haven't lost since inserting Damon Jones into the starting lineup. Jones has been lethal from behind the arc, knocking down a league best 73 treys at a 43.7% clip. It's going to be very important to not let him get going from out there. 


Yahoo's Preview of Tonight's Game 

Shaquille O'Neal might already be looking forward to a Christmas Day meeting with Kobe Bryant and the Los Angeles Lakers. But he's more concerned with establishing the Miami Heat as the team to beat in the Eastern Conference. 
O'Neal and the Heat will try to extend their season-high, seven-game winning streak when they host the Orlando Magic in a matchup of the top two teams in the East. 

The 7-foot-1 O'Neal had 20 points, 11 rebounds and a season-high seven assists Friday to lead the Heat to a 107-100 win over the Denver Nuggets. O'Neal, who continually drew double-teams, simply waited for an uncovered teammate to head toward the basket for either a layup or dunk. He finished two assists shy of his career best. 

``The true definition of a great player is how you make the other guys around you,'' O'Neal said. ``When there's two guys on me, other guys are closer to the basket for high-percentage shots and I'm going to hit them every time. That's just playing good team basketball -- something a lot of people in this league don't do.'' 

O'Neal did not mention any specific players, but most likely was alluding to Bryant. The Heat host Boston on Tuesday and visit Sacramento on Thursday before Saturday's much-anticipated showdown with the Lakers at the Staples Center. 

Dwyane Wade scored 25 points and Eddie Jones added 16 and seven rebounds against Denver as Miami shot 51.8 percent (43-of-83) and improved to 4-5 against teams from the Western Conference. The Heat have dominated their own conference thus far, going 14-2. 

Orlando also comes in off a win over Denver as Cuttino Mobley scored 19 points to lead a balanced attack in Saturday's 117-95 victory. 

Rookie Dwight Howard scored 17 points -- making all five of his shots from the field -- and Grant Hill added 16 for the Magic, who shot a season-high 58.1 percent and snapped a three-game losing streak. 

Howard, who made just 3 of 17 shots in his previous two games, also had nine rebounds, falling one short of his eighth double-double. Hedo Turkoglu had 14 points and a season-high six assists in 24 minutes off the bench. 

``That was a good solid win for us,'' Magic coach Johnny Davis said. ``The good thing about it is that we had a chance to rest some of the guys who play the major portion of the minutes knowing that we have a back-to-back against Miami tomorrow night.''


*Orlando Notes*: After getting just 10 points from their reserves Wednesday, the Magic bench scored 45 points Saturday. F Hedo Turkoglu led the way with 14 points and six assists. ... After shooting 66 through three quarters, Orlando finished a season-high 58 percent from the floor (50-of-86). ... C Tony Battie was the only Magic starter, who failed to score 10 points. Six Orlando players scored in double figures. ... C Mario Kasun made the most of his time, producing six points and 10 rebounds in just 13 minutes. ... Orlando, which is near the top of the league with 19.3 fast break points per game this season, scored 33 fast break points Saturday. 


*Miami Notes*: The seven-game winning streak matched the best for the Heat under Stan Van Gundy. ... F Christian Laettner scored 14 points in 22 minutes on 6-of-8 shooting. He scored six points on 3-of-9 shooting in his last two games. It's his second best scoring game of the season. He hit for 23 against the Bulls on December 3. ... G Eddie Jones, who had scored 45 points on 18-of-52 shooting in his previous six games, scored 16 points on 7-of-13 from the floor. It was his highest scoring game since he tallied 21 against the Bulls on December 3. ... G Damon Jones was 2-of-11 from 3-point range.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Magic at Heat, 6

WHERE: AmericanAirlines Arena.

RECORDS: Magic 14-9; Heat 18-7.

BROADCAST: TV: WBW UPN 65.RADIO: WDBO AM 580; Spanish language: WONQ AM 1030.

MAGIC UPDATE: The Magic faced the Denver Nuggets on Saturday in their first home game since Dec. 4 against the Memphis Grizzlies. . . . This will be the Magic's first regular-season meeting against Shaquille O'Neal and the Heat. The teams met twice during the preseason, splitting the games. Shaq played in the second game, scoring 24 points. . . . C Kelvin Cato (left shoulder) missed his sixth consecutive game.

HEAT UPDATE: The Heat have won their last seven since losing to the Nuggets at Denver on Dec. 4. . . . Oddly, the Heat already are finished with their season series with the Washington Wizards, sweeping all four games. . . . G Dwyane Wade has led Miami in scoring in 15 of their 25 games. . . . Plagued by injury since 2000, F Grant Hill is approaching his all-time high of games played in Orlando in one season. The most he has played was 29 during the 2002-03 season. He has played in 22 games this year.

WHAT TO WATCH FOR: The Magic realize they have no answer for Shaq. But the key matchup will be Cuttino Mobley versus Wade.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Right now Orlando has the second best record percentage wise in the East. Trailing only Miami, so obviously this would be a big win, especially towards the possibility of winning the conference.

Hard to believe, at least it would have been 6 months ago, that Miami, Orlando, and Washington would be 1-2-3 in the Eastern Conference.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Shaq is going to drop 50, mark my words. My only solution to stopping him is try to deny him from getting in the paint, because then no one in the leauge, much less the Magic have an answer for the big fellah. I'm hesitentley going to put the Magic on top in this one, but the main reasons I have for choosing the Magic is because they stack up better at every position but Center and Shooting guard, and have a much better bench.

Magic- 103
Heat- 97
F/2OT


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I hope it is a good, heated, and close game. I'd really like to see a nice rivalry getting going with Miami again.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Cato will be sorely missed tonight because he's one of the few guys in the league who can legitimately body up Shaq. I expect Battie to do a good job on him tonight, about as good as you can expect, but Shaq should still have his way because he's just too big and strong.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I hope it is a good, heated, and close game. I'd really like to see a nice rivalry getting going with Miami again.


yeah me too should be a good game tonight.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I hope it is a good, *heated*, and close game. I'd really like to see a nice rivalry getting going with Miami again.


Good one.

Hopefully this game is more magical rather than heated.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

NBA.com's Preview of Tonight's Game 

The NBA's Florida rivalry takes on greater importance this season as the much-improved Miami Heat host the upstart Orlando Magic on Sunday at AmericanAirlines Arena. 

The Heat, who were favorites to run away with the Southeast Division, have taken charge in the group with seven straight wins. A victory Sunday would give them their longest winning streak since the 1997-98 season, when they won 10 in a row en route to a 55-win campaign. 

The surge began when coach Stan Van Gundy made a shift in his lineup, moving Damon Jones into the starting rotation and shifting Eddie Jones to a forward spot. 

Jones, who leads the league with 73 3-pointers this season, is averaging 16.6 points since joining the starting five. During that span, he has dished out 36 assists against just five turnovers and made 27-of-60 3-pointers. 

Miami defeated the Denver Nuggets on Friday, 107-100, for its third consecutive home win. Jones had eight assists and the dangerous duo of Shaquille O'Neal and Dwyane Wade combined for 45 points as the Heat built a large lead and improved on the best record in the Eastern Conference. 

The Magic dropped three in a row for the first time this season earlier this week but rebounded with a resounding win over the Nuggets on Saturday. 

Cuttino Mobley led six players in double figures and Orlando shot 58 percent (50-of-86) in the 117-95 victory. The triumph gave the Magic an 8-2 mark at home and moved them within three games of the Heat in the divisional standings. 

After losing all four meetings in 2002-03, Miami swept the series last season.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> 
> yeah me too should be a good game tonight.


Yeah, either that, or a really boring game because Orlando wins in a route. :laugh:


----------



## Eric Reid (Dec 19, 2004)

the Heat will hold strong on their home floor, and squash the Magic

some things you Magic fans will hear alot tonight:

"DIESEL POWERED"

"WADE WITH THE STOCKING STUFFER....OH MY!"

"THE TAKE CHARGE MAN DOES IT AGAIN!"

and my personal favorite,

"That's off.......................That's off for real"

GO HEAT!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Eric Reid</b>!
> the Heat will hold strong on their home floor, and squash the Magic
> 
> some things you Magic fans will hear alot tonight:
> ...


Nah, more like -

"Battie beats Shaquille down the floor"
"Howard beats Shaq down the floor"
"Kasun beats Shaq down the floor"

oh, and -

"Hill with the 18 footer"


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

just for reference, Malik is not a key reserve tonight. He is on the il. The key reserves are Rasual, Laettner, and Doleac.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

We need to be careful of Laettner and Doleac. It is those lesser name role players that usually end up burning us.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Great block by Battie on Wade. Close game so far. Both teams shooting well.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Figures, this'll be the game Eddie Jones breaks out of his season long slump and hits like 6 threes. Nice start from Francis and Hill though. Johnny D. with the tech arguing that Hill was fouled on the layup.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Kind of un-nerving that Francis, Hill, and Mobley all hitting their shots yet we are down 3. 

Neither team is really missing any shots.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Nice first. 30-30. 

Whichever team goes cold first will probably be the first to lose.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I never realized Grant Hill was that fast. He really flies down the court.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Man, we are running our offense to perfection right now.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I really hope we don't bring in another PG. Nelson has started to look good the last couple weeks and is slowly getting better and better. We takes those minutes away from him and we'll kill that progress.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Man, what great point guard play so far. Francis came out on fire, and Nelson is running the half court offense to perfection.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I hope Jameer gets some extended PT tonight, Davis should keep him out there and play him and Francis together.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Wish I could get me one of those Cuttino Mobley nutcrackers. :laugh:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Pretty scary, we are playing damn well and Wade is playing like crap and we are only up 6.

5-5 from 3.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Our shooters are on fire from long range tonight. Let's hope Cuttino, Hedo and Pat can keep it going all night.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think this is the best half we'd played so far this year. Our offense is perfect tonight. Fastbreak is working when we get the chance and when we don't, Shaq is making our pick and roll look great.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Super Mario!! :laugh:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Great first half, Francis is the man. Shaq was held into check, Wade didn't do much, and the Magic have a 9 point lead.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Between the game the Magic played last night and the first half tonight, I'm starting to think this team is really getting it together as a unit and starting gel. They're really starting to show what they can do.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Between the game the Magic played last night and the first half tonight, I'm starting to think this team is really getting it together as a unit and starting gel. They're really starting to show what they can do.


Our half-court offense is getting crisper. I think having Mobley back in the mix helps. Just another weapon. 

If Cato gets back healthy and if we could get another strong big like Gary Trent, I don't think winning the East would be out of the question. Of course, assuming Hill stays healthy. 

Francis has really been playing great and very efficient lately.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Key Stats*
Wade: 3-11 FG
Francis: 9-12 FG
3-PT Shooting: Magic 5-6, Heat 3-9


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Our half-court offense is getting crisper. I think having Mobley back in the mix helps. Just another weapon.
> ...


Mobley's shot selection has been a hell of a lot better the past couple games. He's still taking some quick shots, but at least he's only doing so when it's there and he's not forcing as much crap.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

the rim must look as big as the ocean to you guys right now


we're just not playing good D inside, and you're not missing when we do play D...

hopefully SVG can make adjustments at the half and we play some D in the 2nd half....we gotta break you out of that zone too


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think it is time to start believing this Orlando team is for real. Even some of our losses like the Lakers and Spurs, we had a shot to win against good teams on the road.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I think it is time to start believing this Orlando team is for real. Even some of our losses like the Lakers and Spurs, we had a shot to win against good teams on the road.


you guys are definitely better than Washington, I'll give ya that


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Wow, thats the first time I think i've ever seen that out of bounds call made.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

What a bull**** call to completely turn around the game. Who the hell calls that when it's that close? If you're going to call that you're going to have to blow the whistle 20 times a game on that. Gimme a break.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> What a bull**** call to completely turn around the game. Who the hell calls that when it's that close? If you're going to call that you're going to have to blow the whistle 20 times a game on that. Gimme a break.


he never got out of bounds......look at the replay


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> 
> 
> he never got out of bounds......look at the replay


I think his point is that teams do that all the time and it never gets called. Orlando has been doing that all year.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I think his point is that teams do that all the time and it never gets called. Orlando has been doing that all year.


well than they should start calling it more. On that play it was obviously a violation. I know a call like that sucks, but it was the right call even if it is barely called


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dwight's free throw shooting starting to look much better.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Leave it to Garrity to get burned by Laettner off the dribble. :laugh:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Leave it to Garrity to get burned by Laettner off the dribble. :laugh:


That was horrible. Garrity is really starting to kill me out there. And what's up what Steve missing FTs? That might cost us the game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Duh, that was pretty boneheaded. Way to throw away 3 points.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Way to **** up Stacey "defensive specialist" Augmon. :upset:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

seriously now,

Francis gets star calls all night long with the hand checks...

Wade clearly ties up Kasun, and he gets a foul call?



give me a damn break


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Time to bring Hill and Steve-o back in and pull out the victory.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> seriously now,
> 
> Francis gets star calls all night long with the hand checks...
> ...


 :boohoo:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> :boohoo:


cmon. How was that tieup a foul?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

BLOW THE ****ING WHISTLE!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> BLOW THE ****ING WHISTLE!


That was a good play by Francis. No foul.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> seriously now,
> 
> Francis gets star calls all night long with the hand checks...
> ...


That was a bad call I agree. Let's hope the Magic hold on and pull this one out.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Too much Shaq.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> That was a good play by Francis. No foul.


i'll give you one arm is tying up the ball...that's what twisted Dwyane like that and made it worse

but his other arm is one top of Wade's back, that's the foul


if Dwyane fouled Kasun, that's a foul on Stevie


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Looks like this one is gonna get away.


----------



## DrewDaGreat (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Looks like this one is gonna get away.


Another game we could have won...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DrewDaGreat</b>!
> 
> 
> Another game we could have won...


Yep. We really went flat in the fourth and Shaq pretty much took over.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Another game against a top notch team the Magic should've won, but blew by not being able to buy a basket late in the 4th. It's like they forgot how to pass. Everything has been isolation in this quarter.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DrewDaGreat</b>!
> 
> 
> Another game we could have won...


but didnt...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> but didnt...


Hey, good call!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

117-107, Heat win. 

Boxscore


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

good game

We might end up splitting the series each winning our homes games...

I think we're the better team, but if you guys get hot (like you did early) you're tough to beat...

Cato woulda gave you another big body but I don't know if he coulda limited Shaq tonight


You got a good team...best game I've watched this year....


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> good game
> 
> We might end up splitting the series each winning our homes games...
> ...


Cato definitely would have helped because then our bigs could have actually fouled Shaq instead of letting Shaq get some of those easy dunks. But no way we could let Battie make those fouls and end up out of the game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

oh and Mobley traveled at the end of the game


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> We need to be careful of *Laettner* and Doleac. It is those lesser name role players that usually end up burning us.


nice call. and dooling as well


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> oh and Mobley traveled at the end of the game


:laugh: 

I noticed that as well. I would've laughed so hard if they had called it.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


Thats funny. I was thinking that exactly when it happened.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> 
> 
> nice call. and dooling as well


Yeah, Dooling hit some big shots. He also played some good D at the end of the game.

In the end it really came down to Orlando having nothing against Shaq, but the play of Dooling and Laettner also contributed.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Watching this game made me wish Shaq was still in the West. His numbers are down, but his impact on the game isn't.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, Dooling hit some big shots. He also played some good D at the end of the game.
> ...


At the beginning of the season everybody was like "the Heat won't win because they don't have good enough roleplayers" and now the role players are stepping up big and help the team win to win....I think we have got a very very good bench!!!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Eddie Jones scored 25 points and missed only 2 shots from the floor. That's some damn efficient scoring, I don't think his performence should be overlooked.


----------

